# News & Current Events > Coronavirus SARS-CoV2 >  Ben Swann - Has Sweden Beaten C0VlD? 1 Death for Entire Month of August, No Lockdown, No Masks

## PAF

August 17, 2020




Has Sweden Beaten C0VlD?

Only 1 Death in the Country for the Entire Month of August, and yet,  No Lockdowns, No Economic Shutdowns and No Masks.  We give you details that other media will only ignore.

----------


## Anti Globalist

Yet our government officials tell us not to use Sweden as an example.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Yet our government officials tell us not to use Sweden as an example.


But Bernie and AOC say that Sweden is the model for their version of Democratic Socialism?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcX6BUZlEw4

----------


## Todd

I wouldn't go round holding up Sweeden as a bunch of good guys for beating the Covid.  They essentially did the same thing as NY.  Killed off a big percentage of their elderly and then pat themselves on the back for reaching herd immunity.  It's instructive, but it could have been done alot better.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

I guess the dead horse can't die again.

Not the best Top 10 to be on:

----------


## idiom

Depends on how it looks a year from now, and if Covid keeps mutating every season.

----------


## AFTFNJ

56.86 deaths with no mitigation and America is @ 52.52 with some mitigation. If we had none we would have passed 170k deaths months ago. The swedish population is most likely way more healthier then US pop. Our food parymid is not based on science. We are culling people by telling them to eat more carbs and less saturated fat.

Also Sweden's death rate is worst then countries around it. Imagine if Ebola actually reached US shores and infected a city ...we would have millions dead under a guy like Trump.

----------


## tebowlives

> 56.86 deaths with no mitigation and America is @ 52.52 with some mitigation. If we had none we would have passed 170k deaths months ago. The swedish population is most likely way more healthier then US pop. Our food parymid is not based on science. We are culling people by telling them to eat more carbs and less saturated fat.
> 
> Also Sweden's death rate is worst then countries around it. Imagine if Ebola actually reached US shores and infected a city ...we would have millions dead under a guy like Trump.


 It's not Trumps job. That falls to the Guv'nors.

----------


## dannno

> 56.86 deaths with no mitigation and America is @ 52.52 with some mitigation. If we had none we would have passed 170k deaths months ago. The swedish population is most likely way more healthier then US pop. Our food parymid is not based on science. We are culling people by telling them to eat more carbs and less saturated fat.
> 
> Also Sweden's death rate is worst then countries around it. Imagine if Ebola actually reached US shores and infected a city ...we would have millions dead under a guy like Trump.


It isn't over in the other countries, whereas Sweden seems to have beaten it. Japan was held up by the left as an example of a country that did a great job, yet now they are having escalating cases. It will stick around until they reach herd immunity, and their shutdowns with all the negative economic impact will have had little or no effect.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> It isn't over in the other countries, whereas Sweden seems to have beaten it. Japan was held up by the left as an example of a country that did a great job, yet now they are having escalating cases. It will stick around until they reach herd immunity, and their shutdowns with all the negative economic impact will have had little or no effect.


Japan has 13x the population of Sweden and 1/5th of the deaths. Japan also is on a sharp decline of new cases after a peak 3 weeks ago, and they didn't need herd immunity to do it. Not sure what point you're trying to make here.

Unless we go years without a vaccine it is unlikely that herd immunity ends up being a good "investment".

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Japan has 13x the population of Sweden and 1/5th of the deaths. Japan also is on a sharp decline of new cases after a peak 3 weeks ago, and they didn't need herd immunity to do it. Not sure what point you're trying to make here.
> 
> Unless we go years without a vaccine it is unlikely that herd immunity ends up being a good "investment".


Anti-Fa shilling for vaccination? why doesn't that surprise me?

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Anti-Fa shilling for vaccination? why doesn't that surprise me?


Vaccines have saved countless lives and will save even more if one ever comes out for COVID-19. Yes there are often side effects, but the net positives as they are used today outweigh the negatives. Also, you really don't like that I'm against fascism, huh?  You've called me that about 5 times.

----------


## dannno

> Vaccines have saved countless lives and will save even more if one ever comes out for COVID-19. Yes there are often side effects, but the net positives as they are used today outweigh the negatives. Also, you really don't like that I'm against fascism, huh?  You've called me that about 5 times.


Antifa is fascist. Think of it like "The Patriot Act".

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> Antifa is fascist. Think of it like "The Patriot Act".


Well, my stance on fascism is anti, so call me whatever you would like, but it may be helpful to be accurate about it.

Antifa doesn't seem to be very monolithic - probably a bunch of people involved with that one, but they do tend to like some form of socialism. I don't think many are closely aligned with Mussolini.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> Vaccines have saved countless lives and will save even more if one ever comes out for COVID-19. Yes there are often side effects, but the net positives as they are used today outweigh the negatives. Also, you really don't like that I'm against fascism, huh?  You've called me that about 5 times.


This vaccine above all others should be shunned, it is being rushed and the track record of similar vaccines for similar viruses is frightening.

I call you Anti-Fa because you shill for them and their fascist agenda.

----------


## PAF

> This vaccine above all others should be shunned, it is being rushed and the track record of similar vaccines for similar viruses is frightening.
> 
> I call you Anti-Fa because you shill for them and their fascist agenda.


So then, you are coming around, and understand that Trump/Admin gave hoards of WELFARE to the fascist MIC [Medical Industrial Complex], and there is Level 5 reason to be concerned - if one values individual rights, sound money, and the right to travel freely.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> So then, you are coming around, and understand that Trump/Admin gave hoards of WELFARE to the fascist MIC [Medical Industrial Complex], and there is Level 5 reason to be concerned - if one values individual rights, sound money, and the right to travel freely.


I know what Trump did, he did what he had to to avoid being crucified in the media and then have Congress do exactly the same things overriding his veto.

----------


## PAF

> I know what Trump did, he did what he had to to avoid being crucified in the media and then have Congress do exactly the same things overriding his veto.



Oh. So you are _not_ coming around.

I guess can attribute it to I just had a cold one and got a temporary brain freeze. Sorry about that.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> This vaccine above all others should be shunned, it is being rushed and the track record of similar vaccines for similar viruses is frightening.


I much prefer the track record of vaccines versus the track record of no vaccines. People are dying by the thousands every day so there's reason to rush them. It's not like they aren't being tested.



> I call you Anti-Fa because you shill for them and their fascist agenda.


I shill for liberty to protest, something fascists don't like very much.

----------


## Swordsmyth

> I much prefer the track record of vaccines versus the track record of no vaccines. People are dying by the thousands every day so there's reason to rush them. It's not like they aren't being tested.


Propaganda garbage.




> I shill for liberty to protest, something fascists don't like very much.


If you call arson and murder protest then I am a proud fascist, commie.

----------

